# Champlain Valley Beekeepers Association



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This Saturday, April 28th, the Champlain Valley Beekeepers will have their annual Spring Seminar featuring Maryann Frasier from Penn State. The get together will be held at the Beekmantown Hall, Beekmantown, NY starting at 9:00AM. Registration is $20.00. Bring your own lunch.


----------

